# Sadzīves tehnika >  Granulu šneks - spirāle....

## Tristan

Sveiki.
(atkal es ar jautājumiem) 

Vajag granulu deglim šneku - spirali. 
Sen swnos laikos man bij kontakti. Vīriņš Baltezerā locija garāža, bet tie jau kadi 8 gadi atpakaļ, un nu vairs nevaru sadabut nevienu.

Varbut slikti meklēju. 
Forumus palasīju. Pazvanīju dažiem - neka. 
Ss paskatījos - apzvaniju dažus - neka.

Nu varbut seit ir kadam info par kadu pašdarbnieku vai SIA, kad var izgatavot mini pasūtījumu. 
Stieņa diametrs 12mm
Šneka garums - 1m
Šneka diametrs - ap 60mm (precīzi neizmeriju)

 8051

----------


## Tristan

No telefona bildi pieliek sagada grutibas.
 8052

----------


## Tristan

Škiet ka arī no datora nevaru pievienot bildes.
Skatīt link uz bildem (Google drive)

Bilde nr 1
Bilde nr2

----------


## Isegrim

Šis gan izskatās pēc parastas spirāles; īsts šneks ir apmēram tāds kā mājas gaļas maļamajā atrodamais. Ja vēl aktuāli - Gooogles tante piedāvā izgatavotājus Latvijā.

----------


## Isegrim

P.S. Uztaisīt šādu spirāli nebūtu grūti - uztīt uz cilindra, izstiept un termiski nostabilizēt. Tik mājās ķēķī pat minimālu tehnoloģiju tam pietrūkst.

----------


## flybackmaster

Un kas vainas tam kas bildē?

----------


## Tristan

Paldies kungi par piebildēm.
Temats bij aktuāls - Pirms forums ''Nomira'' Uz kādu laiku!
Izdevās atrast spirālšneku - līdzīgu kā graudu sistēmās, bet krietni biezāku. Neesmu notestējis, bet vajadzētu būt OK.
Oriģinālais gan bij no atspertērauda taisīts - bez termiskās pēc-apstrādes. Bet tā arī neizdevās atrast nevienu kurš šādu varētu uztīt. Maximums ko man piedāvāja ir 8mm diametrā uztīt.

PS - Varbūt kāds zin kur Rīgā (ar uzsvaru uz Rīgu) var veikt detaļu alvošanu? (vecu čuguna gaļas maļamo mašinu noalvot)
Oriģināli nācis no rūpnīcas ar alvas pārklājumu. 
Par metāla virsmu apstrādes tehnaloģijām neesmu speciālists!  :: 
Labprāt uzklausīšu citas idejas kā pārklāt čuguna virsmu lai aizsargātu no rūsas, UN joprojām būtu izmantojams gaļas malšanā!

----------


## Tristan

Runājot par bildēm - Forumā neizdevās augšupielādēt, tāpēc Google Drive links!!!

----------


## Tristan

Bilde ieskatam.

----------


## flybackmaster

elektrolīzē pārklāt ar alvu būs kvalitatīvāks pārklājums vai ar ķīmiju

----------


## Obsis

Parasti DIY šnekus taisa savādāk - izgriež kaudzi ar lielām šeibēm, radiāli iegriež vienā malā līdz vidum, tad papleš aksiāli uz vēlamo soli, uzmauc uz stieņa un sametina gan savā starpā, gan pret stieni. Trūkumi - lēni gatavoja ja vajag garu, un čakaris ar šuvju izslīpēšanu lai nav redzamas.
Otra metode, gadījumiem, ja der vaļēja spirāle, savulaik taisīju uz virpas no desmitnieces atsperstieples. Stienis ar ausi, kur fiksē sākuma galu, un virpa uz mazākajiem apgriezieniem - galu galā 30 kW jebko salocīs. Vadīšanai lietoju 12mm caurumu leņķadzelzī, ko stiprināju griežņa vietā. Un tad pienāca pēdējais vijums..... un atspere ar tinkšķi attinās. Betona sienā radās 5 cm dziļš caurums, bet man laimējās, pa ceļam neatrados.
Šobrīd, bildē redzu AISI vai nu 306 vai 316. Tātad iepērc materiālu un tad varam runāt. Labākā vieta pirkumiem ir Steeltech, Bukultu ielā pa vidu. Var meklēt arū Rumba-V aiz Piena kombināta Bišmuižā, bet tur diez vai būs, un var Alfa Metāls Ganību dambī, bet būs dārgi.

----------


## Tristan

Runājot par savu čuguna gaļas aparātu - arī tur plāns ka kādreiz varetu saņemties noalvot. No Youtube esmu jau samācījies!  :: 


Bet ja nopietni, varbūt kāds zin ur kaut ko tādu kāds pašdarbnieks dara?
Savādāk vēl kādus gadus man stāvēs šos DIY projekts nepabeigts.....

----------

